# Soft cigars and hard cigars-pls,pls help!



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
I have been having problems with the humidity in my humidor. I have finally managed to get the humidity levels to 65%. While I was moving the cigars around in the humidor, I noticed that some of the cigars were very soft and others were ok. A couple of the cigars are hard. The soft cigars were not near the humidifier. Will the soft cigars be ok?

any suggestions what could be wrong?


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Ewan154 said:


> Hi,
> I have been having problems with the humidity in my humidor. I have finally managed to get the humidity levels to 65%. While I was moving the cigars around in the humidor, I noticed that some of the cigars were very soft and others were ok. A couple of the cigars are hard. The soft cigars were not near the humidifier. Will the soft cigars be ok?
> 
> any suggestions what could be wrong?


What type of humidor is it? Which cigars? What are you using for humidification? When you say finally, how long did it take you to get there? Did you properly season your humidor? Whats the internal temperature of your humidor?


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
Here is a picture of my humi

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

The inside temp is about 21.6 c. It drops to about 16c through the night.

Yes the humi was seasoned properly.

I am using 65% heartfelt beads as well. I recently added extra heartfelt beads to keep the humidity down, it was going to about 69% to 70%

Will the cigars that are soft be ok?


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Ewan154 said:


> Hi,
> Here is a picture of my humi
> 
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> ...


I think you'll be ok, leave them in there for at least 1 month if not longer at the constant 65%. Your excessivly humidified cigars will even out and the rest will get properly humidified. Looks like you've got the right stuff, and some nice sticks too!


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply. Do you think I should take out the extra beads? (the one at the back of the humi)

Do you think the soft cigars are just cigars that have been excessivly humidified ?

Thanks


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

sounds like you may have over humidified your beads when you first put them in. The addition of more dry beads is probably what stabilized the humidor at the 65 you are looking for. In the process some of your cigars absorbed some of the excess humidity. The addition of the dry beads will absorb the excess from your cigars and humidor eventually stabilizing everything at the desired 65. 

Are your cigars mushy, or just a bit soft? If its just a bit soft, no problem, if they are mushy, it may take a long time for them to come around. When you say hard, are they dry or could it be that's how the cigar is made?


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

hi,
Thanks of the reply. The cigars feel "soft"

When I press the pad with my thumb just below the band of the cigar it feels soft and spongy.

It looks like I have over humidified" my cigars, I have been adding 2/3 drops of DS water for a long time now


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

I have an almost identical setup. Im guessing those RyJ's are the over humidified sticks? The tube of HF beads is directly on the foot. I always give them a little room away from the source of humidity because i noticed when the bare foot of my sticks is right on my beads mold and cracking will happen. Compounded by not leaving some white beads when charging (what soaks up the humidity if it gets too high) im my opinion will give you over humidified sticks and much much worse.

EDIT: 200 posts!


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

It appears that you have large cigars in a small humidor. Some of your cigars are right next to your beads. It wouldn't hurt to rotate cigars that are right next to your beads further away and move the ones that are further away closer to the beads. A larger humidor that also has an upper tray is a good setup, or a coolerdor that gives you a lot more space. If you stay with the box you have now, it wouldn't hurt to rotate you stock. You will know how often as you monitor your stock every few days. 


Cheers,


Mike T.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

The size of the cigars doesn't matter? :dunno:...

Basically as some brothers have said, put your bead tube vertically against the leftmost wall of your humidor. Currently it's horizontal (as per your picture). The tube being in almost direct contact with the feet of your cigars is causing moisture to diffuse directly into the foot of the cigars instead of diffusing throughout your humidor and entering the foot slowly. You don't have a large stock, but I would recommend you rotate it every month or so. 

Acclimate all your sticks slowly to the new rh. Don't try to make 5% jumps per week. Take it slow and your cigars will need less time to recover from rh swings. 

There are some great looking sticks in there so just be patient and keep the bead tube away from direct contact w/ the feet of the cigars and your headaches should lessen until the cigars are back at a good rh and feel.


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

hi,
Thanks for all the replies. I think this has only started since I put the extra beads in the humi.


Would it help if I put a cheap cigar in front of the long beads?

Do you think I should take the extra beads out of the humi?


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,

Can't move the long tube of beads are they won't fit long ways. Might have to buy a smaller tube.

Moved the cigars around and left the humi lid open for an hour.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
When I bought that humi, I was told it would take 25 RyJ's and a few other cigars.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ewan154 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can't move the long tube of beads are they won't fit long ways. Might have to buy a smaller tube.
> 
> ...


That'll work perfectly fine. Great way to problem solve.

Extra beads won't do any harm, they'll actually help with humidity stability once you get it to the correct rh.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Ewan154 said:


> hi,
> Thanks for all the replies. I think this has only started since I put the extra beads in the humi.
> 
> Would it help if I put a cheap cigar in front of the long beads?
> ...


Dont put anything in front of the beads. I get what you're trying to do, but that cheapo may get moldy from the bombardment of humidity and then you have a real problem on your hands.

EDIT: Also the sticks that seem to be blocking off the foots of the RyJ's isn't necessary if that's what you're trying to do with them.


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for the advice.

The cigars in front of the RyJ's were put there to try and keep the away from the round humidifier. And there was no place else for them.


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Silly question, but how do I tell the difference if the cigar are spongy or soft?


Some of the cigars in my humi look oily and in good nick.



I'm starting to get really worried that I might have F***ed the cigars up.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

> I'm starting to get really worried that I might have F***ed the cigars up.


Its worse to allow cigars to dry out and have the oil evaporate than to have your cigars be in an environment that is too humid for a short period of time. There were times when some of my cigars where a bit too moist, so I just dry boxed them for a day or two, or to when they started to feel right.

Mike T.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I think you are worrying too much; just let them stabalize for a few days. 
Your cigars will be fine.


----------

